# Computer not recognizing HDMI cable



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

I have recently built my first computer and I decided to use a Magnavox 19" (model number: 19ME402V/F7 for future reference) as my primary monitor. Now, as stated in the title, my computer isn't immediately recognizing the HDMI cable as a primary monitor. The only times I get it to work is when I unplug the cable, then plug it back in during startup. Any time after that it won't work. How should I go about fixing this?

The motherboard is an Intel with the product code DH67CL


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

Scratch that, now it's not recognizing the cable at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have a standard monitor to use to check the resolution and refresh rate settings?

All that I have seen don't output on the HDMI cable until the drivers are loaded and digital output is possible. Does your board use the UEFI firmware or the standard bios?


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not sure, I was lucky enough to get my OS installed because I couldn't see the "press this button to enter BIOS" screen in time from needing to unplug and plug in the cable. And I do not have a monitor I can use.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think you are going to have to find one to get all the drivers installed, the bios only outputs basic VGA not digital.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you, but I don't think my computer has VGA output, only DSI


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DVI-I is both digital and anlog(vga)


----------



## Louise52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Try a DVI to VGA adapter (check if you got one with the monitor)


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

I got a VGA to DVI for my monitor and a DVI cable. Connected the DVI to the motherboard and... Nothing. What the hell?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where is the adapter on the monitor side?
That may not work as the cable may not be intended(have the extra wires) to carry the analog signal.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

Monitor side. Are you telling me I spent $50 on something COMPLETELY USELESS?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this what you bought for $50? > http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-DVI-Cable-Adapter-DVIVGAMF/dp/B000067SOH


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

No, a VGA to DVI because shipping to Hawaii is a ***** so I just picked it up at Radio Shack. Plus a DVI cable.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the monitor is VGA you would use the adapter on the DVI-I port on the motherboard and a VGA cable to the monitor.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

But I didn't get one of those. My monitor is VGA so I got a VGA to DVI adapter. I'd like some help on the actual issue, not an argument over a part you can't see.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There will not be any digital output until the os loads the video drivers to support digital output. HDMI is digital so in actuality there is no solution you'll be happy with.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

I am using my DVI output!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DVI-I is digital and analog, the port on the motherboard is wired for both, a DVI-D cable will attach to it but only carry the signal for digital, if you use the adapter on the other end of the cable there is no signal to the monitor.
See if this helps you understand it> Digital Visual Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

My computer has no VGA ports. What the hell can I even do?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DVI-I is both Digital and Anlog(VGA), if you use the correct adapter it will connect the DVI A(vga) terminals to a VGA cable. Using the adapter on a the monitor side of a DVI cable will only work if the cable has every terminal in the connector hooked to a wire not all do some are DVI-D only.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm sorry if I'm being uncooperative and irate. It's been DAYS that I've been trying to fix this bloody problem. I can tell you I was NOT expecting to get hung up on monitor problems while building this computer. I'll be picking up a DVI-I cable now (the saleslady told me the DVI-D would be the one I needed...)


----------

